#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  PTT São PAulo - Porta IP em SP , Curitiba , SC E RS. Nós temos os melhores preços e condições.

## DaspreLinks

Senhor Provedor,

Para quem chega em São Paulo - PTT ou é de São Paulo, o melhor preço é com a DASPRE . 

Curitiba o nosso preço é o melhor. Para o Rio Grande do Sul estamos abrindo POP's e ótimas negociações.
Para Santa Catarina, a cobertura é de cerca de 85%. Qualidade que é não de empresa que não é aquela que vc estava acostumado antes "das grandes vendas das empresas de forneciam link".. Agora vc é um número num call center e atendidopor algué que ´so abre o chamado.... AQUI NÂO! ATENDEMOS PROVEDOR COMO EMPRESÁRIO DE TELECOM, DE VERDADE!

É negociação séria e se vc consegue , ou quer conseguir transporte TELEBRÁS, ELETRONET, etc, vamos interligar isto a porta IP em São Paulo.

*Ou seja, seu cliente vai ter tudo o que o cliente do provedor que está na Avenida Paulista tem!* Simples assim.

Afinal , somos uma empresa com mais de 20 anos de experiência em organização de Backbones e Backhaus.

Nesta etapa, queremos atender com todo carinho o pessoal que luta com dificuldade , mas tendo apoio e planejamento vai dar uma virada em sua empresa.

*Não compre sem nos consultar pois eu garanto que vc vai perder dinheiro, mês a mês, gastando mais em link, muitas vezes com um serviço até pior. Vc já chega em São Paulo então aproveite a oportunidade por todo o esforço que vc fez!

*Se ainda não chega, é possível que possamos te ajudar no transporte também..

*Contato: (41) 3151-0016
(41) 9917-8289 Tim
(41) 8404-8228 Oi
(41) 9181-4865 Vivo
(41) 8878-2328 Claro

Horário : Seg à sexta, das 9:30 às 18:00 [email protected]

http://www.linkparaprovedores.com.br*

----------

